# Thinking about a 45.



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Something to blow the shttt out of someone breaking into my house type of gun. Are should I get a blunder bust. Ok ,I'll be serious. I was thinking colt but then it seems the rage is the glock. I started googling & saw the glock 21. Looks sweet but I've never shot one. It holds plenty of bullets I mean 14 45 bullets that's a lot of lead. Any help would surely be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Home protection IMHO would be a pump shotgun and I am a 45 cal. 1911 man. The sound of the racking of a pump shotgun speaks universal language.


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

If you are going to have *only* one .45, get a 1911. Nothing feels better in your hand. Better yet get one of each.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> Home protection IMHO would be a pump shotgun and I am a 45 cal. 1911 man. The sound of the racking of a pump shotgun speaks universal language.


the argument will undoubtedly come up about losing the element of surprise when racking a shell in the chamber. i prefer a coach gun in the shotgun class.

personally, i'm torn by laser or no laser. so i keep the baretta in the drawer with the laser beside the 1911 with no laser. i guess i'll grab one or the other, depending on the perceived threat. or maybe both.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Before you just blindly get a Glock, because "that's what everyone else gets," pick one up, hold it at the ready, close your eyes, come up to a firing position, and then open your eyes and see what you are looking at. If you are like a lot of people you will be looking at a lot of rib. You won't be looking right down the barrel. The geometry of the Glock, does not really fit a lot of people. The angle between the grip and the slide is more severe. If you have to come up to a natural position, and then have to substantially change your aim before you are able to fire, that relates to lost time. It is just like a shotgun. it should fit.

Springfields, s&p's, and most 1911 style pistols fit me much better. Remember you are buying this to potentially save your life or your family's life, so don't buy what's "cool." Buy what works and feels good.

Lots to be said also for the shotgun and the laser. I got my wife a Taurus 85 .38 with crimson trace laser. NO BRAINER. Pick it up, put the laser on the target and pull the trigger 5 times. No safety to worry about, no racking the slide to worry about, no semi auto action to worry about. Just point and pull. Not sexy but will work.

also on the 1911's you can get 10 round magazines. That's my bedside gun in a gun vault safe, along with my wife's taurus.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Home protection IMHO would be a pump shotgun and I am a 45 cal. 1911 man. The sound of the racking of a pump shotgun speaks universal language.


 I have a snake charmer but I want something that can shoot more than one shell. Semi Auto. I like colts don't get me wrong. My buddy said & he has a 1911 to get a Glock21 SF.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I have both Kimber 1911 and Glock 21 SF. Even with the SF, the Glock is a handful of gun. I like them both. I shoot the 1911 better. For home defense, either works. For reloading, plan on jacketted or plated bullets for the glock due to the rifling. The videos on youtube of the guy trying to destroy the glock 45 pushed me into the purchase. I figure if he cant destroy it, it should do fine under my truck seat.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

A Draper said:


> I have both Kimber 1911 and Glock 21 SF. Even with the SF, the Glock is a handful of gun. I like them both. I shoot the 1911 better. For home defense, either works. For reloading, plan on jacketted or plated bullets for the glock due to the rifling. The videos on youtube of the guy trying to destroy the glock 45 pushed me into the purchase. I figure if he cant destroy it, it should do fine under my truck seat.


When you said truck gun, I immediately thought about what I call the "planet of the apes gun." The High Point series. They make 9, 40's, and 45's. My friend bought one of the 45's last month for about $170. It shoots every time (simple blowback action), and is pretty darned accurate. GREAT TRUCK GUN. They take their 9mm pistol and put it into a carbine stock, and it looks like the guns the planet of the apes apes shot.

I uised to work for one of the owners: MKS is the hame of the company. K is for Kroger (Mark Kroger my boss at Ashland Shooting), S for Shiel (Vince Shiel- old time gun wholesale icon and owner of Ashland), and I can't remember the M guy- friend of Kroger and Shiel. They have been making those things since the late 80's .

They are big and clunky, but kinda fun to shoot.


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

Right now you will be limited by what you can find in stock, not by what you want.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Colt commander lightweight 45 auto. Been the best for 100 years, so if it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> The geometry of the Glock, does not really fit a lot of people.


That and the fact that life is too short to own an ugly pistol and there ain't many more uglier than a Glock.

A 1911 doesn't have to be a Colt; there are many many companies making clone 1911's such as Kimber, Springfield Armory, Ruger and a host of others.

Personally I like the Colts and Kimber 1911's.

Good luck.

TH


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm a ugly gun guy ! I shoot my Glocks better than any other brands I own.With that being said.....If your into palomar pistols...look at HK,FN & Springfield.Take a new 1911 off the shelf vs a new Glock off the shelf and see which one will eat anything it is fed.....I bet the Glock wins....Just saying  I quess I just stirred the pot. LOL


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bueno Suerte said:


> If you are going to have *only* one .45, get a 1911. Nothing feels better in your hand. Better yet get one of each.


I like the way you think can you spot me a grand. I'm good for it.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> I'm a ugly gun guy ! I shoot my Glocks better than any other brands I own.With that being said.....If your into palomar pistols...look at HK,FN & Springfield.Take a new 1911 off the shelf vs a new Glock off the shelf and see which one will eat anything it is fed.....I bet the Glock wins....Just saying  I quess I just stirred the pot. LOL


No you didn't.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> That and the fact that life is too short to own an ugly pistol and there ain't many more uglier than a Glock.
> 
> A 1911 doesn't have to be a Colt; there are many many companies making clone 1911's such as Kimber, Springfield Armory, Ruger and a host of others.
> 
> ...


My friend has the 1911 & said they had a recall on it & he simply said that he doesn't trust it. He's had it for quite awhile.


----------



## kdeaux2002 (Mar 29, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Home protection IMHO would be a pump shotgun and I am a 45 cal. 1911 man. The sound of the racking of a pump shotgun speaks universal language.


Just something to think about when racking a shotgun. I used to think the same thing until I was watching a tv interview of a convicted killer on death row. He was inside the house when the home owner woke up and grabbed his shotgun. When the home owner racked his shotgun from behind a wall the killer unloaded his pistol into the wall killing him. Not trying to stir the pot, but I think it can go both ways. Good or bad.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

kdeaux202

Yes sir anything can happen at anytime. You just try and be prepared for whatever comes up. I always wonder why folks would want a "plastic" pistol. I have really stirred the pot huh ?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Go to Top Gun range and rent several guns to shoot, you might spend a few bucks but you at least can get actual time on a gun your going to spend 500-1200 on.

John


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I went the 1911 route 2 years ago and have not looked back

SO I can only shoot 8 times - if I have to shoot that many times I have bigger problems

It only takes one hit w/ a 230 grn. bullet.

I kept it simple on the wallet and got a Desert Eagle 1911

It had everything I already needed with the upgrades, plus two mags. all for in the $700!

I have put close to 2K rounds through it, and upgrade small parts from Ed Brown and wilson combat as I go along.

If you look at 1911 it's worth looking at the Desert Eagle.

BTW
Tomball pawn had the best selection of .45 pistols. They were all new.
I highly recommend going up there, great sales staff and prices!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> kdeaux202
> 
> Yes sir anything can happen at anytime. You just try and be prepared for whatever comes up. I always wonder why folks would want a "plastic" pistol. I have really stirred the pot huh ?


 I ain't bought it yet. Your not stirring anything because thats why I'm asking. My buddy has three semi auto pistols. I trust the guys judgement because he's a gun guy. I asked his opioion on which to get.He said your not gonna beleive me and said Glock. I was & he were never fans of the black gun. But he said he would trust the glock over the other two. Again, he said they recalled the colt which is what I wanted but after that conversation I'm thinking glock. I don't wanna hear click I want to hear Boom.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Rubberback

Well 1911's been going boom for over 100 years. Dont know what the recall was all about but obviously someone changed something. Original Colt lightweight commander if your gonna carry otherwise full size 1911. But thats why they make Fords and Chevy's it whatever makes you happy. My 1911's have made me happy for over 50 years and have shot 1,000's of rounds through them competive shooting. Nothing has ever broke or had to be adjusted. They just keep going, and going, and going. Caint beat em.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok!!!!! Heres what my buddy has a colt 1991 full bodied & a 1911 springfield armory. He said they both had to be sent back . He said he doesn't hate the guns. Just said he might have got unlucky. But said he doesn't trust them as much as his glock.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

My vote goes to the Springfield XD for a number of reasons. 
1. I prefer any "point and shoot" gun for crisis situation over any other style. The 1911 style pistol takes thousands of rounds to be able to instinctively "operate" those pistols. The Glocks and XDs of the world are simple, point it and pull the trigger.
2. While the XD does not have a "safety" per se, it does have the palm and trigger "safeties" that lessen the possibility of an accidental discharge.
3. The XD fits my hand and shooting position perfectly. Just bring to shooting position and it is ready to go. 

NOT trying to stir the pot, just providing my perspective on guns used for defense.

P.S. I agree with the pump shotgun for home defense. REAL hard to beat that weapon.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

the glock or XD is a better gun because it has had 100 years of engineering over the 1911

For me it was a no-brainer. The greatest pistol ever produced in the history of the world is the 1911. Hands down. Anyone can argue that point but they would be wrong. yes the XD/glock is a better gun but for me it was owning a piece of american history created by Mr Browning. 

I am not worried about 8 shots vs 14 Most defense situations dont end up in long gun battles.

it is a beautiful gun also! Sexy as hell!!! Feels great in your hand and very reliable.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok, My mind is made up the winner is 1911 model 70 series. Just standard not gold cup just a traditional gun. Now, where the heck do I get one ? Thanks for the replies. I too want a piece of history. Plus, I've always wanted one forever.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bueno Suerte said:


> If you are going to have *only* one .45, get a 1911. Nothing feels better in your hand. Better yet get one of each.


 No, I have this one for back up.LOL!!


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

I wanted something I could put a lot of rounds through on the range and keep in the nightstand or protection on a poor man's budget.

I've had it over a year now, no problems.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=337616


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> Ok, My mind is made up the winner is 1911 model 70 series. Just standard not gold cup just a traditional gun. Now, where the heck do I get one ? Thanks for the replies. I too want a piece of history. Plus, I've always wanted one forever.


I saw some nice ones in the classified ads here on 2cool. Every gun shop in town has 1911's so do a lot of pawn shops.

I wanted a brand new gun so I bought the cheapest I could find. Regent r100 and I have put a few hundred rounds thru it of the cheapest ammo I could buy. No misfires and works flawlessly. My only complaint is the grip safety. I usually shoot 100 rounds when I go to the range and the grip safety is not curved upward which causes some irritation on my hand after that many rounds.

Keep that in mind when you find the one you like


----------



## Sleepy1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Would love a 1911.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I sold all my 9mm guns and got 3 1911s. I love the 1911 platform. 

Ruger SR1911
Remington Two Tone R-1
Citadel (for the truck)

Plus a Sig 238 for the pocket gun.


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Kimber all the way! You don't need 14 bullets when it hits the fan. When a gun, that the intruder doesn't know exists, goes off in the dark: The intruder will tear your front door off trying to get out of the house!

Kimber is one of the finest pistols made, period.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> Ok, My mind is made up the winner is 1911 model 70 series. Just standard not gold cup just a traditional gun. Now, where the heck do I get one ? Thanks for the replies. I too want a piece of history. Plus, I've always wanted one forever.


 Why the 70? If you're looking to put one serious wicked light trigger on it, that's one thing: beyond that, the series 80 is really a safer gun once you get down to it: they didn't put that firing pin block on there just for funsies.. They did have a history that necessitated that change..


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

capt mullet said:


> I saw some nice ones in the classified ads here on 2cool. Every gun shop in town has 1911's so do a lot of pawn shops.
> 
> I wanted a brand new gun so I bought the cheapest I could find. Regent r100 and I have put a few hundred rounds thru it of the cheapest ammo I could buy. No misfires and works flawlessly. My only complaint is the grip safety. I usually shoot 100 rounds when I go to the range and the grip safety is not curved upward which causes some irritation on my hand after that many rounds.
> 
> Keep that in mind when you find the one you like


 So change it.... There's about a hundred different grip safeties out there that will fit...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> My friend has the 1911 & said they had a recall on it & he simply said that he doesn't trust it. He's had it for quite awhile.


 So tell him to break out a dremel tool and make it work...

There's a lot of 1911's that are sticky out of the box: that's called machining to the tight side of the tolerance: it wears into spec with use. If he's picking up a 1911 out of the box and it's sticking or hanging up, he more than likely just needs the "thousand round trigger job" on it.

1911's are generally just built with a different approach than plastic guns: you just have to have that in mind when you get it..


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

My son loved the Glock until he got to shoot my 1911 9mm. Downside is the number of rounds it carries, but I would rather be accurate with 9 than all over the place with 17. I bought the RIA version and have been very pleased with it since I got it. Slightly over $400


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> So tell him to break out a dremel tool and make it work...
> 
> There's a lot of 1911's that are sticky out of the box: that's called machining to the tight side of the tolerance: it wears into spec with use. If he's picking up a 1911 out of the box and it's sticking or hanging up, he more than likely just needs the "thousand round trigger job" on it.
> 
> 1911's are generally just built with a different approach than plastic guns: you just have to have that in mind when you get it..


I didn't go into detail with my buddy. I'm sure he fixed it. Me & him use to go to all the gun shows & he still does & collects guns & so on. I trust his judgements about guns. I told him I decided on the 1911 colt. He mentioned to get the series 70 didn't ask him why. Its really what I wanted before I started this thread so I'm now hunting for one. Just a full bodied series 70 colt semi- auto 45.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I have owned and do own 1911s and Glocks. The 1911 is my favorite to shoot and look at, but the Glock is what I trust more. Many, many gunsmiths specialize in offering reliability jobs on 1911s. Think about it.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

kanga69 said:


> Kimber all the way! You don't need 14 bullets when it hits the fan. When a gun, that the intruder doesn't know exists, goes off in the dark: The intruder will tear your front door off trying to get out of the house!
> 
> Kimber is one of the finest pistols made, period.


Debatable. In all honesty you can google any make followed by the word problems and get the same results.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> I didn't go into detail with my buddy. I'm sure he fixed it. Me & him use to go to all the gun shows & he still does & collects guns & so on. I trust his judgements about guns. I told him I decided on the 1911 colt. He mentioned to get the series 70 didn't ask him why. Its really what I wanted before I started this thread so I'm now hunting for one. Just a full bodied series 70 colt semi- auto 45.


 I repeat, WHY a series 70? The ONLY reasons to get one are A) you are planning on putting a wicked trigger on the thing that is only suited for a full-blown racegun or benchrest gun, one which nobody in his right mind is going to use for a carry or HD piece; or (B) simply for the collector value.. The series 80 is a very well made piece, with an additional safety factor included: not to mention a LOT cheaper and spectacularly more available in a Colt... Don't get me wrong, a series 70 Gold Cup is on my bucket list, but I really don't think that's what you need to be hunting at this point..


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> I repeat, WHY a series 70? The ONLY reasons to get one are A) you are planning on putting a wicked trigger on the thing that is only suited for a full-blown racegun or benchrest gun, one which nobody in his right mind is going to use for a carry or HD piece; or (B) simply for the collector value.. The series 80 is a very well made piece, with an additional safety factor included: not to mention a LOT cheaper and spectacularly more available in a Colt... Don't get me wrong, a series 70 Gold Cup is on my bucket list, but I really don't think that's what you need to be hunting at this point..


Back in 1998 I went to buy a colt at the gun show. I was dead set on buying one I had sold my Bierreta 9MM & ready for my first 45. Nope, no one would sell me one can't really remember the scenario. Gun scare are something was happening. So, I was p off. I found this & bought it just because no one else would sell me what I wanted. I might have to get the gold cup.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> I didn't go into detail with my buddy. I'm sure he fixed it. Me & him use to go to all the gun shows & he still does & collects guns & so on. I trust his judgements about guns. I told him I decided on the 1911 colt. *He mentioned to get the series 70 didn't ask him why*. Its really what I wanted before I started this thread so I'm now hunting for one. Just a full bodied series 70 colt semi- auto 45.


The series 70 is older and does not have the added safety pin on the frame, which drags on the trigger mechanism.....resulting in heavier pull.

You can easily hone the series 70 to get a really smooth trigger for competition shoots, which is not possible with series 80. However, the series 80 is much safer for carry.

It is possible to delete series 80 extra safety to convert it into series 70, but I doubt you would be able to find a gunsmith willing to do that for you today due to liability lawsuit.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> Back in 1998 I went to buy a colt at the gun show. I was dead set on buying one I had sold my Bierreta 9MM & ready for my first 45. Nope, no one would sell me one can't really remember the scenario. Gun scare are something was happening. So, I was p off. I found this & bought it just because no one else would sell me what I wanted. I might have to get the gold cup.


I'm not asking why a Colt: I'm asking why a series 70 instead of a series 80..


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

I prefer the Springfield XD platform over 1911. I think it is much more reliable and I have complete faith that my XD's will run when I pull the trigger. I do have a 1911, and a nice one at that. However, as you get in to shooting, you will find that 1911's are beautiful guns but tend to malfunction more than modern striker fired polymer pistols. 

The 1911 is like an old Swiss watch. Can be very reliable but you find that it has to go to the watch shop every once in a while for adjustment. The XD's, Glocks, and other modern guns are more like Timex watches. Not nearly as pretty as the high end Swiss watch, but they take a lickin' and keep on ticking.

One other item to consider is your comfort level in carrying a 1911 in condition one, cocked and locked. If you are not comfortable carrying it that way, you may want to reconsider the platform you choose. The best way to carry is with one in the chamber and in order to do that on a 1911, the hammer is back. Carrying an unloaded weapon is like carrying a hammer. You may not have time to rack the slide to load in a critical incident.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

I got a Springfield XDS and its a nasty recoil. I tried my bro in laws para 1911 and its great but not for the chl. Even though its only 5+1, its very reliable, safe, light and small to carry. 100 rounds thru it















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

I carry an XDs as well. From a reliability standpoint, I'd take it any day over my 1911. First range session was 350 rounds. 250 of them were FMJ, the other 100 were various hollowpoint defensive ammo, including a full 50 round box of Federal 230gr HST +P. It had one failure on buddy's reloads that he loaded too long.

I love the XDs for concealability and caliber. I do, however, feel much more secure carrying my XDm Compact in 9mm when weather allows. I always carry a back up magazine, so with the XDs I'm at 5+1 and a backup mag of 5 for 11 rounds of .45. With the XDm Compact, I'm at 13+1 and a backup mag of 19 for 33 rounds of 9mm. My 9mm ammo is Federal HST 147 gr. The XDs gets Federal HST 230 gr +P. If you aren't familiar with the HST, do some youtube searches and I think you will be impressed.

If you think an XDs kicks, you should try a Kahr PM40


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> I'm not asking why a Colt: I'm asking why a series 70 instead of a series 80..


Thats how they originally made the gun.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Bought my first .45 this Saturday night. I get 15 rounds out of this guy. :biggrin:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

DIHLON said:


> Bought my first .45 this Saturday night. I get 15 rounds out of this guy. :biggrin:


Nice gun. There's so many to choose from that are great guns. I just want a colt.


----------



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

I guess I am a little different. I shot the 1911 style for years. Went to buy an XD Tactical 45 just as a fun pistol, and on a whim a rented a Glock 21SF to shoot for a side by side comparison. Ended up with the Glock and sold my 1911 as I knew I'd never shoot it again. 

For me, the 1911 and the XD feel better at rest, better ergonomics, more comfortable, etc. BUT when that big ol heavy slide on the 21 starts rockin and the brass is flying, there is no comparison whatsoever with the feel and shootability of the Glock. 

I do like the single action trigger on a 1911 for target shooting, but the easily staged trigger and much lower bore axis on the Glock make for a very controllable very accurate weapon during rapid fire. The mushy trigger on the XD series is an embarrassment.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

txpitdog said:


> I guess I am a little different. I shot the 1911 style for years. Went to buy an XD Tactical 45 just as a fun pistol, and on a whim a rented a Glock 21SF to shoot for a side by side comparison. Ended up with the Glock and sold my 1911 as I knew I'd never shoot it again.
> 
> For me, the 1911 and the XD feel better at rest, better ergonomics, more comfortable, etc. BUT when that big ol heavy slide on the 21 starts rockin and the brass is flying, there is no comparison whatsoever with the feel and shootability of the Glock.
> 
> I do like the single action trigger on a 1911 for target shooting, but the easily staged trigger and much lower bore axis on the Glock make for a very controllable very accurate weapon during rapid fire. The mushy trigger on the XD series is an embarrassment.


I think I need both LOL!! I've always wanted the colt so thats my first buy. Then I'm gonna have to buy the Glock 21 SF. Dang it. I knew this was gonna happen.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> Thats how they originally made the gun.


 Well, I guess it's how they originally made a series 70. It's not how they originally made a 1911, however..


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

I love my 1911's i have 2 wilson's(kz and a protector stsnless) and a series 70 gold cup in 45 and a old 1911 my father carried as a texas ranger in 38 super! I'm like the old ranger when ask why he carried a 45 he said because they don't make a 46!!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm still looking for a series 70 1911 colt 45. Made between 1971 & 1983.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

*.45XD*



HydraSports said:


> My vote goes to the Springfield XD for a number of reasons.
> 1. I prefer any "point and shoot" gun for crisis situation over any other style. The 1911 style pistol takes thousands of rounds to be able to instinctively "operate" those pistols. The Glocks and XDs of the world are simple, point it and pull the trigger.
> 2. While the XD does not have a "safety" per se, it does have the palm and trigger "safeties" that lessen the possibility of an accidental discharge.
> 3. The XD fits my hand and shooting position perfectly. Just bring to shooting position and it is ready to go.
> ...


I bought a .45XD and it had a Thumb Safety, I love that gun you can shoot anything thru it.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> I'm still looking for a series 70 1911 colt 45. Made between 1971 & 1983.


What about the still-produced series 70? They dropped the collet bushing, but that didn't really prove to be all that great the first time around. The "real" bushing arrangement really does a better job now that they've tightened up tolerances with the CNC "revolution"..

They cost a bit more than a series 80, but they're a series 70 as far as the action goes..


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> What about the still-produced series 70? They dropped the collet bushing, but that didn't really prove to be all that great the first time around. The "real" bushing arrangement really does a better job now that they've tightened up tolerances with the CNC "revolution"..
> 
> They cost a bit more than a series 80, but they're a series 70 as far as the action goes..


I'd be interested but where do you find one ? Besides Collectors.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Gunbroker.com normally has a few. Beyond that, have any dealer order one. It's a standard catalog item for Colt.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Plastic is THE only way to go, feels great in a inside the waist band holster, and most importantly, rust never sleeps.:rotfl:

I'm sure great great grandfathers 1911 did him well back in the big one, but times, they are a changing. 

Let the chastising begin....:tongue:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Whodathunkit said:


> Plastic is THE only way to go, feels great in a inside the waist band holster, and most importantly, rust never sleeps.:rotfl:
> 
> I'm sure great great grandfathers 1911 did him well back in the big one, but times, they are a changing.
> 
> Let the chastising begin....:tongue:


Some people just have no class.... :slimer:


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> Some people just have no class.... :slimer:


Lol


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I want a colt they are the leader & your right a lot of class.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wilson took care of that the kz is a 1911 polymer that holds 10 rounds!! the perfect gun then there's allways stanless!!!


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

deerdude2000 said:


> I'm like the old ranger when ask why he carried a 45 he said because they don't make a 46!!!


The only problem is that this is not true anymore. You can buy a 46 revolver (S&W 460) 500 revolver (S&W 500) and a .50 1911 (Guncrafter Industries) to mention a few.


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> I want a colt they are the leader & your right a lot of class.


People sure recognize the name but there are plenty with quality better than Colt. CZ/Dan Wesson and STI make a great quality 1911 that I think are better than Colt for the same price. But, this is all up to individual opinion.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

deerdude2000 said:


> Wilson took care of that the kz is a 1911 polymer that holds 10 rounds!! the perfect gun then there's allways stanless!!!


 There's a whole lot of polymer framed 1911's: STI and others were building them over a decade ago, building high-cap doublestacks , mainly for competition. That being said, there's just something about a single-stack, traditional frame 1911, and among those, there's just something about a Colt.. History, tradition and all... I've got other manufacturer's 1911's in single and double stack, but my favorites have always been the single-stack Colts.. They've picked up a pretty good safety factor since they went to the series 80; I won't carry any of my series 70-configuration guns, it's just another risk I don't need. I've yet to manage to get down to add a series 70 colt to the collection, but it's on the bucket list. Of course, in that configuration it'll be a range and safe gun as well, but I still want one quite badly... (actually, to be more specific, a series 70 Gold Cup NM Colt, in case my wife reads this.. I've got a birthday coming up, ya know...)


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

mrvmax said:


> The only problem is that this is not true anymore. You can buy a 46 revolver (S&W 460) 500 revolver (S&W 500) and a .50 1911 (Guncrafter Industries) to mention a few.


Heck, that's ALWAYS been true.. The ".45/46" quote wasn't intended to be literal, just a response to somebody who asked why he needed such a big gun..


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I know there's a bunch of pistols out there. I guess the reason I want a colt is the history behind the gun & everytime I'm ready to buy one I can't find one or there's some gun ban trying to take place ETC. I'm getting one this time its been around 15 years since I've had the urge & I want a series 70 colt. Might be a Gold Cup that will work. When I find one I'll let yall know? If you hear if one let me know.
I really want a Series 70 Colt 45 standard built between 1971 & 1983. Thanks!!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> Something to blow the shttt out of someone breaking into my house type of gun. Are should I get a blunder bust. Ok ,I'll be serious. I was thinking colt but then it seems the rage is the glock. I started googling & saw the glock 21. Looks sweet but I've never shot one. It holds plenty of bullets I mean 14 45 bullets that's a lot of lead. Any help would surely be appreciated. Thanks!!





Rubberback said:


> I have a snake charmer but I want something that can shoot more than one shell. Semi Auto. I like colts don't get me wrong. My buddy said & he has a 1911 to get a Glock21 SF.





Rubberback said:


> My friend has the 1911 & said they had a recall on it & he simply said that he doesn't trust it. He's had it for quite awhile.





Rubberback said:


> I ain't bought it yet. Your not stirring anything because thats why I'm asking. My buddy has three semi auto pistols. I trust the guys judgement because he's a gun guy. I asked his opioion on which to get.He said your not gonna beleive me and said Glock. I was & he were never fans of the black gun. But he said he would trust the glock over the other two. Again, he said they recalled the colt which is what I wanted but after that conversation I'm thinking glock. I don't wanna hear click I want to hear Boom.





Rubberback said:


> I know there's a bunch of pistols out there. I guess the reason I want a colt is the history behind the gun & everytime I'm ready to buy one I can't find one or there's some gun ban trying to take place ETC. I'm getting one this time its been around 15 years since I've had the urge & I want a series 70 colt. Might be a Gold Cup that will work. When I find one I'll let yall know? If you hear if one let me know.
> I really want a Series 70 Colt 45 standard built between 1971 & 1983. Thanks!!


You've really made quite the spectacular swing during this thread, from just "something to blow the shttt out of someone" to being a discerning collector searching for a specific gun of a type which previously just couldn't be trusted..... How many people do you have in there, anyway?

http://www.gunbroker.com/Semi-Auto-Pistols/BI.aspx?Keywords=series+70+Colt
Get to bidding....


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> You've really made quite the spectacular swing during this thread, from just "something to blow the shttt out of someone" to being a discerning collector searching for a specific gun of a type which previously just couldn't be trusted..... How many people do you have in there, anyway?
> 
> http://www.gunbroker.com/Semi-Auto-Pistols/BI.aspx?Keywords=series+70+Colt
> Get to bidding....


Your right but in the back of my mind I was thinking Colt. So I decided to go with my first choice. Which has always been the colt. Then I started talking here & to my buddy etc. Final answer is Colt. Hey, give me a break LOL there's only a million to choose from.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

If you're still looking for a knockaround 1911, this looks like the best deal out there. I'm tempted, but I still like my USGI 1943 Ithaca.

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21_1171/products_id/411552921/TISAS+ZIG+M+1911-A1+45ACP+5%22+BLUE


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Lost mt first bid.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> they didn't put that firing pin block on there just for funsies


No they put it in there because some lawyer made them.

I removed the block from an 80 that I had, trigger pull was noticeably better right away.

All the years in service they never needed a firing pin block, still don't.

TH


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, I know one thing the colt has doubled in price since 1998. Maybe its just the gun craze going on right now. Seemed like back in the late 90's most 1911's 70 series were around $ 500.00.I have to go into the city to pick up my deer meat guess I'll check out Collectors.I know I said I didn't wanna go there. But desperate times cause for desperate measures. LOL!! Unless, someone knows another avenue. 
I've bid twice on Gun Brokers but lost both times. Plus,I'm buying off a picture & have to pay shipping.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> Well, I know one thing the colt has doubled in price since 1998. Maybe its just the gun craze going on right now. Seemed like back in the late 90's most 1911's 70 series were around $ 500.00.I have to go into the city to pick up my deer meat guess I'll check out Collectors.I know I said I didn't wanna go there. But desperate times cause for desperate measures. LOL!! Unless, someone knows another avenue.
> I've bid twice on Gun Brokers but lost both times. Plus,I'm buying off a picture & have to pay shipping.


 You also have to pay sales tax: it's generally cheaper just to pay shipping. (I know, I know, and every one of you send a check into the state for everything you buy online)..
In the 90's they were just used guns: now they've got some collector value.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I got this one. I know I changed my mind a lot but thats what makes buying a gun fun. 15 years later I got it.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Both of my 45's are black and neither is particularly pretty.









I had 3-4 failure to feed with the in the first 200 rnds or so with the Kimber. Since then it's been very reliable with with brass or nickle rounds. Any casing that is not slick will give it a hiccup now and again. Have yet to jam the glock even with cheap tula rounds but only have around 500 through it. Test loads in center are Rainer plated 230 gn hollowpoints over Bullseye powder. Loads shot fine but Kimber didn't like the bullseye, too dirty. I switched to Unique.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Now, go buy yourself a Glock and compare, then let us know. You could always leave one in your vehicle!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

At least when a Glock get's stolen, there's no emotional attachment to that ugly sucker ;-)


----------

